# Material estimating



## NFMUDDER (Jan 22, 2008)

<P>Years back someone posted a formula for determining how much mud, tape and screws you would need based on the sq. feet of drywall you were hanging. It always came out perfect for me but I lost my copy and the clipboard it was laminated on and cant find the post. Help!!! <IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/eek.gif" smilieid="9"></P>


----------

